# CPT code selection help?



## Love Coding! (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I am trying to find a CPT code for "removal of temporary dialysis catheter".  I am not sure if I also need an ICD-9 code with this procedure?  Is there such a code?

Thank you,


----------



## jettagirlfl (Jan 7, 2011)

V56.1 & V45.11  check range of cpt codes 36575-36590. I am not sure if the cathter you are asking about is tunnled or not


----------



## Love Coding! (Jan 7, 2011)

jettagirlfl said:


> V56.1 & V45.11  check range of cpt codes 36575-36590. I am not sure if the cathter you are asking about is tunnled or not



Thank you soo much, I will look into those set of codes.  Have a great rest of the day!


----------

